# And it begins 7x5 converted shed 1st loft!



## duggie (Jul 8, 2011)

Well folks thats the shed picked up sadly they had it all nailed together and it was a nightmare to prize appart without breaking it to shreds! but we got there in the end we also had to deal with lashing rain anyone in or around fife will know how heavy it was! it was lashing down.

i`l tell you one thing im sure glad i phoned the chap £15 for a shed and its only three years old could do with some new felt but could easily see another year or two worth of use with the felt allready on it hardly a mark on it to be honest one small bit in a corner thats a little water damaged but appart from that its £15 well spent not built up yet currently on the trailer should be up by monday will update this little diary as and when the ball starts rolling.


----------



## Ange17 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like a great bargain  I am sure your feathered friends will love it


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Good for you Duggie - yer on the way


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

duggie said:


> Well folks thats the shed picked up sadly they had it all nailed together and it was a nightmare to prize appart without breaking it to shreds! but we got there in the end we also had to deal with lashing rain anyone in or around fife will know how heavy it was! it was lashing down.
> 
> i`l tell you one thing im sure glad i phoned the chap £15 for a shed and its only three years old could do with some new felt but could easily see another year or two worth of use with the felt allready on it hardly a mark on it to be honest one small bit in a corner thats a little water damaged but appart from that its £15 well spent not built up yet currently on the trailer should be up by monday will update this little diary as and when the ball starts rolling.


You can start planning the extension now duggie....Its gonna happen.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

congrat DUGGIE..don't know what 15 is in US cash but i guess it's a great deal..can't wait to see pic's and it has been raining here for 7 days straight  i haven't gotten mine done yet either...


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

horseart4u said:


> congrat DUGGIE..don't know what 15 is in US cash but i guess it's a great deal..can't wait to see pic's and it has been raining here for 7 days straight  i haven't gotten mine done yet either...


Around 25 dollars.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

google it around $11 our dollar is about 2/3 of there pounds.
Dave


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

No it takes more dollars to make a pound.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

klondike goldie said:


> pounds, dollars, dollars, pounds.....lets see what the shed looks like.


Its a Loft Now lol


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

the almighty coverter reports that £15 = $ 24.1003 which = a pigeon loft lol


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I may be wrong on the money part but, we all want pics. That much I do know. lol
Dave


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> I may be wrong on the money part but, we all want pics. That much I do know. lol
> Dave


I agree.
Loft pictures and racing team pictures are 2 of the main reasons I frequent the site.


----------



## duggie (Jul 8, 2011)

As soon as the shed is down here i`l post some pics we had to leave it on the trailor due to the rain and also it was getting late and i had to get my little girl back home and into bed.

rest assured pics will be up asap....you know the odd thing i was looking for another shed last night when i got home lol!


----------



## duggie (Jul 8, 2011)

As promised here are a few snaps nothing fancy yet sadly


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is going to work great!... lots of protetion but light as well.. cool..


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

OMG that is nice, great find  good luck and yup plenty of promise there....


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

duggie said:


> Well folks thats the shed picked up sadly they had it all nailed together and it was a nightmare to prize appart without breaking it to shreds! but we got there in the end we also had to deal with lashing rain anyone in or around fife will know how heavy it was! it was lashing down.
> .


That was an understatement, according to weather, we got the whole normal July rainfall in 3 hrs !!!
I was at a wedding & even the roof of the hotel started leaking !!!

Nice shed, and excellent price.

btw, if youre looking for roofing felt,
http://thebuilderssupply.co.uk/default.aspx
Cheaper than B&Q & west side of Edin or Broxburn, depending where in fife you are.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome, your finished!!! slap a trap and aviary on. Put in some perches, and youll be ready for FEEDERS AND WATERERS. lol
Hey then you could put some pigeons in there.
Awesome buy.


----------



## duggie (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks folks  yep it was stotting ( jumping ) off the ground that day it truly was a good find and for £15 it was worth getting wet! my old man picked up a roll of chicken wire with verry tight holes there about 10mm in width to create an internal door so when i open the main door they wont get past me were going to set about building a trap and small avairy for trap training ect thanks for the link Quazar's Avatar 
Quazar


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow, thats a great bargain you found there. I would of worked through a monsoon also for that price. Now thats a nice score for under $25 bucks.


----------



## duggie (Jul 8, 2011)

yep really pleased i found it, with no pictures it was a bit of a gamble but i sure paid off going to start building the internal door soon either tomorrow or sometime over the weekend pics will follow as and when things get done


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Duggie- very nice shed for the money. What are you going to do about ventilation. Especially when the door is closed and locked for the evening? Good luck to you with your new loft.-Nick..


----------



## duggie (Jul 8, 2011)

i was looking into making a vent in the eve's of the roof at the front and back,we get a good steady breeze throughout the day i was under the impression it would create something like a wind tunnel drawing the old air out the back.

i do plan on running electric to the shed for lighting so i could always use some kind of forced intake and passive outtake


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Duggie- Usually one places a vent near the floor where cool air can enter and replace warm stale air which spills out thru vent at highest point at roof. Do some research there are many methods-natural, mechanical, and hybrid systems which use both. Good luck to you. Nick..


----------



## duggie (Jul 8, 2011)

still working out some kinks in our plans but i dont see why a vent on the floor and one at the far end up in the eve wont work well


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Duggie- that should work. You can test it by using a cigarette and watch the flow of smoke or use some kind of a smoke bomb. Place either on floor and watch what happens. A few minutes after cigarette is out you shouldn't be able to smell it at all. If you can you need to check your system. Of course this should be done without birds if possible. Good luck-Nick..


----------



## duggie (Jul 8, 2011)

i`m a long way off getting birds yet so have enough time to double check everything it should be built in a week or two so il have enough time to make sure things work as they should before residents move in lol


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Duggie- glad to hear your taking the time to check out the important things which are a must for good health. Especially before the residents move into their new loft. Would love to see final pictures when you get a chance. Will you be racing or just flying as a hobby? Good luck with your new endevor.-Nick..


----------



## duggie (Jul 8, 2011)

mostly hobby but will hopefully move into local homing


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Duggie- Took a good look at your new shed and it has alot of possibilities. You should end up with a nice loft. Enjoy your hobby to it's fullest. I remember when I first got started I couldn't do enough to learn everything possible. I can still recall how exiciting it was for me. Health was my most important concern. Once you have good health everything else seems to fall into place. I wish you all the best with your hobby now and in the future to come.-Nick..


----------



## duggie (Jul 8, 2011)

i do plan on enjoying it to the full

however i have been stopped in my tracks by the local council i was advised to seek permission before building the loft,they have said no i cant do it i am currently waiting on the letter from them to arrive but i have sent in an appeal against there desicion


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking at your pics, Its probably because its too close to neighbouring property.
Sadly the way housing is arranged these days, unless you have a "massive" back garden it can be difficult.
Another option is to aquire or rent an "allotment" somewhere, in a more open space, where they may allow it, although most council "allotment" areas (if they still have any) are for garden/vegetable cultivation only.


----------

